# New sosta in Ancona - info. please



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There is a new(ish) sosta comunale in Ancona according to Camperonline:

_Nuova area di sosta comunale, a pagamento, 30 attacchi elettricità, camper service molto agevole, nelle immediate vicinanze del parco di Posatora (d'estate c'è un po' di vita, ma non guasta) con splendida vista sulla città. Dalla superstrada (Variante SS16) uscire ad Ancona Nord, alla prima rotatoria a destra, alla seconda diritti, alla terza a sinistra, al successivo incrocio a destra (comunque sempre ben segnalata anche provenendo da sud). Salire quindi per 2-3 km circa verso Posatora, alla rotatoria prendere per Posatora, dopo 50 metri a Destra. Non è l'area segnalata a settembre anche se la zona è la stessa. Questa è una vera e propria area attrezzata per camper e roulotte._

I _think_ I can translate it enough to get there but, on the ground in Ancona traffic, that might not prove to be true. There are no co-ordinates given.

Has anyone used it and can comment and/or give me the coordinates or any other information ? An English translation would be appreciated- I only have NVQ Italian !

G


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi grizzly, translation from google:

_New rest area municipal fee, 30 attack power, camper service very easy, in the immediate vicinity of the park Posatora (in summer there is a bit 'of life, but not damaged) with stunning views over the city. From the motorway (Variante SS16) exit at Ancona Nord, at the first roundabout, right at the second right at the third left at the next intersection to the right (but always well marked even coming from the south). Then climb for 2-3 miles into layers, at the roundabout take for layers, after 50 meters on the right. Is not the area reported in September although the area is the same. This is a real area for campers and caravans_

I also found this: http://campercamunosebino.blogspot.com/2008/04/e-anche-ad-ancona-nuova-area-di-sosta-e.html

After checking their GPS: 43.60033 13.48537 google shows what looks like a site in the right place, so I think it correct.  
Google maps link: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...0552,13.485991&spn=0.002074,0.005252&t=k&z=18

Olley


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris;

Not 100% sure, but it could possibly be the one on the Turismo.itinerante website which is in the Posatora area of Ancona, coords are 43.60033 13.48537

or look >here< , it has a few photo's as well.

I'm interested in this one too as we are possibly looking for somewhere to stay in that area in May. See also the other thread for Ancona in Italy touring. :wink:

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I think Olley beat me to it :lol: 

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Translated text from Turismo itinerante entry....

To reach the area, from north exit Ancona Nord A14 towards Ancona, Ospedale Regionale exit, follow signs to parking area, from South A14 exit Ancona Pesaro south direction, exit Regional Hospital, follow the signs to the staging area. Parking is permitted for a amssimo than 72 hours, lighted, trees, electricity connection, water supply, floor drain discharge, access conentito from 8:00 to 22:00. The fare is € 10.00 from 20:00 to 20:00. Bus line to downtown, easy access to the port-boarded.
Guided tours for Ancona and its Province: Ancona Tourist Guides Association Tel / Fax + + 39 071 2801 161 Mobile + +39 346 0864725 - e-mail: [email protected]
Possibility of booking for clubs and groups: Camping Club Adriatic - Ancona Viale della Vittoria 37 - 60123 Ancona - Tel / Fax / Segr.Tel. 07134371 E-mail: [email protected]
GPS: AN33 43.60033 13.48537

..and a few piccies..





































Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bless you both ! This is exactly what I've been looking for and am just about to print as a night stop before the ferry.

We've stayed at some smashing sosta in Italy but seen some real horrors too so I'm a bit more picky than I wolud be with the French aires.

Thanks again

G


----------

